# AR is officially HERE! | adam's rotors inc. running 10 years strong!!!



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*A FULL DECADE OF AR AND WE’VE MADE IT TO THE BIG SHOW!*
*adam's rotors inc. is now the official BRAKE FORUM SPONSOR of VWvortex AND Fourtitude.com!!!*

many of you may know us and are currently running our rotors, but if not, we just wanted to reach out and introduce ourselves.

*WE CATER TO THE CAR ENTHUSIAST WHO NOT ONLY NEEDS NEW BRAKE ROTORS, BUT WANTS SOMETHING DIFFERENT BEHIND A NICE SET OF WHEELS.*

be it looks or performance, adam's rotors is the only company to bring you over 17+ machine pattern variations (most of which are exclusive to AR), 3 zinc finish offerings, and 5 ceramic-silica hub coating options.

*YOU PICK, WHAT YOU WANT AT AN ALL-INCLUSIVE PRICE | COMPLIMENTARY CORROSION PREVENTION, FREE SHIPPING, CUSTOM DRILLING, SLOTTING, AND/OR DIMPLING, ALL LOADED INTO OUR WEBSTORE.*



we started out small and remain that way...a tight knit, self-owned & operated company established in 2006.
the small outfit and one-on-one interaction creates only the best service w/quick response & even faster made-to-order set-ups. with top notch products, this lends hand to our success thus far.
working 24/7 throughout the day, any and all questions are answered within the hour to the best of our ability, if not instantly.
being an online company we do business direct via email, instant message, PM, and over the web in our ever growing threads...we're always here ready to reply!
we are a fully made-to-order, replacement disc brake, rotor manufacturer...we offer only factory fit, OE spec, plug n' play discs.

*adam's rotors expertise is in the VW/audi market, but do set-ups for ANY make/models car/truck/van…check to our store!
*
*WWW.ADAMSROTORS.COM
*




*WHY ADAM’S ROTORS? WE’RE DIFFERENT!*

because we do what no one else does. AR is a customizable product, having managed to turn a boring replacement product into something different. it's a have-it-your-way, made-to-order modification item ideal for any enthusiast. now, instead of just picking 1 of 1-3 drilled or slotted rotor styles from off-the-shelf inventory, *we offer over 17+ patterns for your choice/taste, how YOU want them.* after that pick a zinc for corrosion prevention...silver? gold? maybe black? thereafter you can even add one of our coated hub colors in a satin ceramic finish to finalize your set and truly give them polished, unique look. we now even offer upgraded metallurgy, to a stronger premium grade high carbon iron if you so wish. we at AR believe a rotor ISN'T just a plain ol' service part...rather a fun, custom, cool way to not only enhance the look of your car, but add performance, protection, and something different to your build, with a ton of bang for your buck!
oh yeh...and they actually perform!!!

*track tested, endurance race team approved; check it out HERE.
*


*WWW.ADAMSROTORS.COM
**
AR drift I [triple curve] & **AR drift II [triple curve/slot]:
*








_[must be ordered with coated hubs]
_*
AR drag I [cross-hatch/slot] & **AR drag II [cross-hatch/double slot]:*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR speed [multi-slot] & **AR track [double slot/dimple]**:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR sport I [over-dimple] & **AR sport II [over-slot]:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR race [double slot] & **AR street [double slot/drill]:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]_


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Welcome! I've heard lots of good things!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ that's great to hear, thanks.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

What are the advantages and increase in life of your rotors over a Zimmerman or Brembo rotor?

I have used just about every type on the track and generally stay with Zimmermans because they are the most consistent for life and longevity and tend to last between 4-8 hours of track time.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ the advantages are our options and and small business nature.
you speak to the owner directly and are acknowledged nearly instantly, 7 days a week and our service is top notch be in questions or issues.
we offer 3 zinc corrosion prevention finishes, 5 hub coatings, a high carbon metallurgy upgrade, and 17+ patterns...other brand offer 1-3 patterns and no options.
we're a company that allows enthusiasts to pick, choose, customize, and get what they want, out of a what is normally a boreing off-the-shelf service part.
our pricing is all-inclusive, easy, and loaded with value.

slotting dissipates heat, helps avoid glazing, and adds bite... 
we've focused most of our exclusive patterns around slotting (our double slotting specifically, which we're known for, was designed & tested in many track & endurance race scenarios) to not only keep your brakes cooler when put to the test, but look good with unique, customizable ways of implementing them on factory spec rotors. 

as for life span, the rotor doesn't determine that...your driving (braking) style and pad compound do...they won't last any more or less than another.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

a lot of customers like to see our product both on cars and from an actual user's perspective...we love seeing it too!
so, we have a very active (daily) FACEBOOK PAGE with photos such as these along with an ever growing CUSTOMER GALLERY on our website too, broken down by pattern!

please have a look, and if you'd like to share your own AR set-up, post up using our tag: #adamsrotors on Instagram!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

we've been hard at work for a month straight on Adam's personal car/passion project, the LONE WOLF (a '59 buick kustom) getting it finished/ready for the *Sacramento Autorama* this weekend: [2/12-14th]
be sure to come see it if you're in or around Norther California...it's a killer (longest running) indoor classic car show with only the best of the best allowed in!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

check the OP for product photos of our 10 of 17+ exclusive AR patterns...what's your favorite?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

new ad creative, we just made...what do you guys think?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

follow us: @adamsrotors
www.facebook.com/adamsrotors
www.instagram.com/adamsrotors
#adamsrotors


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

May I recommend a mobile-friendly version of your website? I can't open any of the links on my phone...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ odd. works great on our phones...mobile safari is fully capable and know android hasn't had any issues either. 
must be your xt1254 or the tapatalk app itself; we're not a huge fan of it. 

please email or PM us with more info...what links are referring to?

thanks!
-a


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

found this customer photo that took it right back to where it all began: dimpled/slotted classics.
10 years ago AR started out on the Audizine forums selling via PM, AIM, & email from class while in college. 
w/5 patterns and one of the few to offer dimpling, I grew it to a brand over the years to what our catalog is now!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

sport II | over-slot | AR exclusive


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

do you follow us on social media | @adamsrotors | #adamsrotors


click each for direct links to our profiles!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

AR mobile wallpaper:


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*we have a limited run of restock on the way in, to replenish our currently SOLD OUT coaster sets! 
these were a huge hit over the holidays/new year. be sure to get your set while you can & support AR!*





these are top quality custom generated, laser cut & etched, wood coasters; designed exactly to spec of 6 of our exclusive patterns. the lug holes & hub bores are cut thru, along with accurate slotting, dimpling, drilling, and AR's chamfered edges. they are sturdy, absorbent, 3/16" thick coasters, in 3.9" diameter Basswood. these are solid wood, not laminated, which can handle water/moisture making them great, usable drink holders. the set of 6 coasters come in a tin w/unique label design and NEW display plate. stack the set upright on the lid piece to showcase the coasters on your desk or coffee table.

*SHOP NOW: www.adamsrotors.com/MERCH*

the 6 patterns included are:
AR sport I, AR sport II, AR speed, AR drift II, AR drag II, & AR street/track


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

thank you for the continued support!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

record breaking May...it's been crazy busy over here. bring on summer!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

AR pattern-match program | serving BBK owners w/rear rotor solutions | www.adamsrotors.com/PMP


here's a set of Alcon/Stassis C-hook rears we did for a customer with a Big Brake Kit up front, who's been forced to run un-matched rears in the past...not with a custom F&R set-up!









*Save**Save*​


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

over the years, we've collected 90% of the questions most commonly asked and covered them in our very informative info/FAQ section on the website...have a look!

www.adamsrotors.com/info


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

www.adamsrotors.com/merch










www.adamsrotors.com/merch


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

killer shot from a customer, sporting Neuspeed wheels over their AR Drag I's:







*Save**Save*​


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

opening up your AR shipment is like Christmas no matter what time of year...


sport II's:


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

brandy-wine. new coating options coming soon...email us now if interested in pre-release:


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

what a month that was...here's to the last one of 2016!!!


Christmas presents that come in 4...you can't go wrong!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

custom machined to order, in house how you want them!


-made-to-order, per customer, per corner
-17+ CNC'd patterns
-unique zinc finishes
-custom hub coatings
-chamfered dimples & drilling
-double ground rotor faces
-machine balanced discs
-high carbon content metallurgy upgrade
-premium one-to-one small business service


factory fit brake rotors unlike anyone else!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

happy new year!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

a little insight on adam's passion project!
with over 3 days of filming, everything you could possibly imagine go wrong, hard work, and months of editing, here is our full length, short film by Layer Media x adam's rotors inc. 




we're excited for everyone to see & let us know what you think.




www.LayerMedia.com | @layermedia
www.adamsrotors.com | @adamsrotors


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

the new project is here:


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

stumbled upon this photo from over 7 years ago, of a prototype pattern we did for an old school build, that was never released.


...should we bring it back to life?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

back to our roots! the adam's rotors D4 A8L:







*Save**Save*​


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

hope your week is going well!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

what a busy couple weeks. the office is officially moved over and it's business as usual...enjoying the rest of the weekend!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

hump-bump


----------

